# Any good inspiring chef stories books out there?



## blued (Sep 10, 2006)

Is there a good, inspiring chef's book out there?.. Real life of a chef.. its not always glamorous like what we perceive on tv.. right?..


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Pepin did one

Kitchen confidential is a must read (bourdian) (The guy who is being shown on the ads on this site for no reservations)

There are a few its jsut too early to think


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Marco Pierre White "Devil in the Kitchen"


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

_Letters to a Young Chef_ by Daniel Boulud is fantastic. It is comprised of little vignettes addressing many different facets of starting a career in the kitchen. He uses humor and forthright commentary to paint his picture. Highly recommended and easy to absorb.


----------



## blued (Sep 10, 2006)

thank you for replying


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

"Soul of a Chef" by Michael Ruhlman


----------

